# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Vaccine

## asurfaholic

Has anyone had any luck convincing people that the vaccine is not a vaccine by definition and design, and showing convincing sources and arguments that support that this is nothing more than an experimental gene therapy?

If so, can you post your sources and your experience with this method of attack? We all encounter those who point their fingers at the anti vax crowd as if we are evil, so it seems to me that this would be the most effective counter to these types of people. 

I am trying to get educated on the difference between traditional vaccinations and the COVID vax.

----------


## Ender

> Has anyone had any luck convincing people that the vaccine is not a vaccine by definition and design, and showing convincing sources and arguments that support that this is nothing more than an experimental gene therapy?
> 
> If so, can you post your sources and your experience with this method of attack? We all encounter those who point their fingers at the anti vax crowd as if we are evil, so it seems to me that this would be the most effective counter to these types of people. 
> 
> I am trying to get educated on the difference between traditional vaccinations and the COVID vax.


Dr Joseph Mercola, Bill Sardi & John Rappoport are all good sources- you can find their articles/links on the Lew Rockwell site.

Also, one thing I say is "if the vaccine actually works, why are you afraid of the unvaxed?"

----------


## Working Poor

Dr Peter McCullough seems to have some good information.

----------


## PAF

Though I understand that it is not a vaccine, I am not a scientist, so my efforts are focused elsewhere:

- Trying to convince people that government has absolutely NO business in healthcare, and that matters should be between patient and personal private physician

- And that USA-USA nationalized healthcare is NOT better than Obam-ney Care, they are both Fascist forms of healthcare.

Justifying and making excuses does not solve the fundamental problem frogs in warm to boiling water.

----------


## jkr

my "public health expert" wife wont hear that noise-its cultish

----------


## CaptUSA

> Though I understand that it is not a vaccine, I am not a scientist, so my efforts are focused elsewhere:
> 
> - Trying to convince people that government has absolutely NO business in healthcare, and that matters should be between patient and personal private physician
> 
> - And that USA-USA nationalized healthcare is NOT better than Obam-ney Care, they are both Fascist forms of healthcare.
> 
> Justifying and making excuses does not solve the fundamental problem frogs in warm to boiling water.




Decisions by the many or decisions by the few?  Individual choice and risk assessment or blanket edicts?

----------


## asurfaholic

> Though I understand that it is not a vaccine, I am not a scientist, so my efforts are focused elsewhere:
> 
> - Trying to convince people that government has absolutely NO business in healthcare, and that matters should be between patient and personal private physician
> 
> - And that USA-USA nationalized healthcare is NOT better than Obam-ney Care, they are both Fascist forms of healthcare.
> 
> Justifying and making excuses does not solve the fundamental problem frogs in warm to boiling water.


I totally agree. Im just looking specifically at this one question. For some of the people I talk with this could be an effective angle. The topic came up but I was not prepared enough to try to argue.

----------


## 69360

I lie and tell them that I was willingly and enthusiastically injected with the experimental gene therapy.

----------


## PAF

> I lie and tell them that I was willingly and enthusiastically injected with the experimental gene therapy.


That only raises the percentage of perceived acceptance, which plays to their favor, and will allow easier mandates. Stand your ground, show resistance, and increase the numbers who flat out oppose it.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Once upon a time I used to think that simply telling people that these "vaccines" were in development for less than a year, have absolutely no long term testing, and shut down the world while having a survival rate of 99.8%~
Or that we've never really had to do something like this in the recent past... So why now? Why not question these things under such dubious circumstances?

But, those things don't work to a completely fear induced populace. 

I know some people are using Israel and Iceland as great examples right now. Both countries have some of the highest rates of vaccinated people in the world and have had massive increases in "cases" and "hospitalizations." 

revolver.news has been pretty good at documenting developments on these things every day.

----------


## 69360

> That only raises the percentage of perceived acceptance, which plays to their favor, and will allow easier mandates. Stand your ground, show resistance, and increase the numbers who flat out oppose it.


No thanks. If this all goes to $#@! I don't want a target on my back. I think the country is $#@!ed, all I care about is survival.

----------


## pcosmar

> No thanks. If this all goes to $#@! I don't want a target on my back. I think the country is $#@!ed, all I care about is survival.


I have a Tattoo on my back..

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Has anyone had any luck convincing people that the “vaccine” is not a vaccine by definition and design, and showing convincing sources and arguments that support that this is nothing more than an experimental gene therapy?
> 
> If so, can you post your sources and your experience with this method of attack? We all encounter those who point their fingers at the anti vax crowd as if we are evil, so it seems to me that this would be the most effective counter to these types of people. 
> 
> I am trying to get educated on the difference between traditional vaccinations and the COVID “vax.”


Here is a very rough thumbnail of what I understand the difference to be: please, if I am wrong, somebody correct/clarify.

A vaccine works to trigger your body's natural immune system response. By injecting a "dead" virus, or a DNA segment of a virus, or a live but "attenuated" virus, you now have programmed your body's immune system to know, recognize and attack an invading virus, thus giving a "head start" that can prevent or eliminate the illness from taking hold and causing symptoms.

The current mRNA jabs do not work like this. What they do is "trick" the body's immune system into making the needed spike proteins that will match the virus coding in it's lipid barrier, enter and destroy, but without actually coming into contact with an actual pathogen. This causes a number of problems, not the least of which is that the slightest variation in the virus will allow to bypass the body's response, rendering the jab worthless. They tried this decades ago, IIRC, in an attempt to vaccinate against the common cold and gave it up as pointless. A further problem is that the "trick" played on your body's immune system can often manifest itself in a number of negative ways, like out of control inflammation, heart problems, "cytokine storms" and kidney problems.

----------


## PAF

> No thanks. If this all goes to $#@! I don't want a target on my back. I think the country is $#@!ed, all I care about is survival.


Yes, the Constitution was written for a moral people. People are no longer moral, so may as well throw it right into the trash.

Don’t cry when it becomes law. Don’t blame other people either.

----------


## PAF

> No thanks. If this all goes to $#@! I don't want a target on my back. I think the country is $#@!ed, all I care about is survival.


RonPaulInstitute:

US Customs and Border Patrol announced its officers at a port in Alaska recently seized thousands of fake COVID-19 vaccination cards that came from China. The seizure opens the door for government to go forward with the technological tracking of US citizens.

----------


## acptulsa

> Customs and Border Patrol announced its officers at a port in Alaska recently seized thousands of fake COVID-19 vaccination cards that came from China.


Bull$#@!.  Pure, unadulterated flat out lies.  Just another FBI-style fabrication.

One, no one in the U.S. is going to turn to China for fake documents.  A smattering of Engrish could make them useless.  Besides, what do you think all the ten trillion Chinese printers in this country are for?

Two, the Chinese are smart enough to know this.

If it happened at all, it was a false flag operation.

----------


## PAF

> Bull$#@!.  Pure, unadulterated flat out lies.  Just another FBI-style fabrication.
> 
> One, no one in the U.S. is going to turn to China for fake documents.  A smattering of Engrish could make them useless.  Besides, what do you think all the ten trillion Chinese printers in this country are for?
> 
> Two, the Chinese are smart enough to know this.
> 
> If it happened at all, it was a false flag operation.


Yeah, I thought pretty much the same and tend to agree. It's rare, but I didn't bother to confirm anything on that article. It was more of an example for @69360 of what could happen when folks don't stick to principles. For far too long people are more than willing to give a mile which sets us back decades.

----------


## 69360

> Yeah, I thought pretty much the same and tend to agree. It's rare, but I didn't bother to confirm anything on that article. It was more of an example for @69360 of what could happen when folks don't stick to principles. For far too long people are more than willing to give a mile which sets us back decades.


That ship already sailed. The USA as we knew it is over. It's now about survival.

----------

